# Solved: Seemingly Random BSOD's



## AllieMunro (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey Everyone, I been experiencing BSODS since the day I bought this machine. I have worked with the comany who built my computer for about 3 weeks to try and fix this but no luck. I gave up them and started trying to solve it myself. After awhile I gave up but now just sick and tired of these Blue Screens. So here is everything you need to know, please help.

*BSODS of Death Investigation:*
*Within 1 Month of Purchase of Computer:*
- Replaced Ram
- Reformatted
- Updated Drivers
- Flashed Bios
- Replaced Graphics Card
- Submitted all reports and DMPs to IT with no solution.
-Gave up and accepted I could not fix the computer
*December 13th 2011-* Updated Graphics Card Driver  Got a BSOD since the install
*December 13th 2011 * Flashed Bio, Updated Chipset Driver
*Description:* BSODs are random in nature however tend to occur more often during gaming. BSODs have happened when shutting system down, idling in video games, surfing the web which only contained text, when machine has been idle, playing low graphics and high graphics games. However I have played games with intense graphics and simulated particles in intense 3D Environments with no BSODS.
*System Specs*:
Mother Board - M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
Ram - 8gigs of DDR3 Ram (Mushkin Silver Line 2X4gb 1.5v
Graphics Card - ATI Radeon HD 5770 Graphics
Processor - AMD Phenom II Black X 6 3.2ghz
2OS- Windows 7 64 Bit
Power Supply -900 Watt
Case - Antec 900



*Event Viewer Reports on Bug Checks*.
-The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000003b (0x00000000c0000005, 0xfffff80002eb983e, 0xfffff88008e4cff0, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 100311-26785-01.
-The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000003b (0x00000000c0000005, 0xfffff80002eab83e, 0xfffff8800c0c7ff0, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 100311-22058-01.
-The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x000000d1 (0x000000000000002c, 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff88002df3a78). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 102011-19156-01.
- The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000003b (0x00000000c0000005, 0xfffffa80096745a7, 0xfffff8800b82e110, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 110811-23478-01.
-The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000007e (0xffffffffc000001d, 0xfffff88004beb637, 0xfffff88005fbc0f8, 0xfffff88005fbb960). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 112811-25615-01.


The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000000a (0xfffff880084eb529, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000001, 0xfffff800030f4a79). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 121311-29281-01.
*MiniDumps*
08/23/2011
Probably Cause  Win32K.sys

08/30/2011
Probably Caused by dxgmms1.sys

09/03/2011 
probably caused by hardware
10/03/2011
probably caused by NTOSKRNL.exe
10/04/2011
probably caused by NTOSKRNL.exe

10/08/2011
probably caused by NTOSKRNL.exe
10/16/2011
probably caused by NTFS.SYS
10/20/2011
probably caused by anodlwfx.sys

11/03/2011
probably caused by AVC3.sys
11/05/2011
probably caused by NTOSKRNL.exe
11/08/2011
probably caused by Wins32k.sys

11/28/2011
Doesnt Know
12/11/2011
probably caused by DXGMMS1.sys
12/13/2011
Probably Cause - NTOSKRNL.EXE
12/13/2011  was installing wow to try and cause a BSOD
Probably Cause - NTOSKRNL.EXE


----------



## gberger (Jul 27, 2009)

Why would you not demand a replacement from the company that sold it to you? If they can't solve it and you've done all that on your own then clearly some component is defective, maybe the motherboard. But since this is a new computer, isn't the company still responsible?


----------



## AllieMunro (Oct 11, 2010)

They are responsible and I plan on sending it back, but it could still be the ram, power supply, drivers, processor etc. I can't send everything back to the manufactorers and just say its faulty.
The company I bought all the stuff from was helping me but they could not duplicate the issue. I finally gave up after a few weeks and decided to fix it myself. The computer does work great but every now and then i'll Blue Screen. It might even be compatibility issues. I can't tackle this issue until I rule out items that are not the issue. Thats where I need help. I am hoping that since I flashed the BIOOS and updated the chipset it might be fixed but only time will tell.


----------



## gberger (Jul 27, 2009)

Ah, so you bought all the components and assembled it yourself? That's a different story. There are far more experienced people on this forum who can take you through a step-by-step diagnoses, that's beyond my ability. However, you might start by running memtest86 to check the memory. Even though you replaced it, if you are still getting BSOD I would start there just to rule out the most likely suspect.


----------



## AllieMunro (Oct 11, 2010)

yes what I am going to do this time around is document everything I do and when. I went to the store and chose the peices, he built it for me on the spot. I am running harddrvie scans tonight, memtest and will try and bluescreen it if I can to see if the above worked and the bios flash I did last night. I will keep posted.


----------



## AllieMunro (Oct 11, 2010)

I got another BSOD today while updating windows. When the computer restarted I got the BSOD. I ran a check disk on my hardrive today which took4 hours but came back fine. I look into what the company and I did in the beginning to solve this issue and have learned that we did indeed replace the motherboard so that being said.
Ram replaced (also put into other slots and still encountered blue screens)
Graphics Card Replaced
Motherboard replaced
Reformatted three times
Drivers updated including a BIOS flash
Hardrive scanned for errors
Memtest scans
Stresstest

All that is left now is either my power supply or processor. Is there anything I can do to pin point whether its the processor or power supply or will I have to buy them both and then in sense I have replaced the entire machine.


----------



## gberger (Jul 27, 2009)

If you think it's between those two components, I would start with the PSU. I've never seen a processor cause this, while PSUs routinely fail. A processor will fail completely resulting in a dead system.


----------



## AllieMunro (Oct 11, 2010)

I just hate buying hardware replacements with no guarantees that it will solve the issue, this stuff isn't cheap for me  . My biggest concern that all this trouble is caused by un tailored BIOS settings, like my ram is not receiving enough volts or my graphic cards is getting too much, or times out too soon when switching into 3D mode..... something along those lines


----------



## gberger (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, now you are into an area that is beyond me but I would think that unless you or your builder have been fooling around with those settings or trying to overclock the system you are likely ok.


----------



## AllieMunro (Oct 11, 2010)

I am starting to be able t duplicate these BSODs. I am experiencing BSODS like the ones stated 1out of 3 times when I shut my computer down. It has happened 4 times in the last two days when I shut my computer down. This must be a Power supply issue?


----------



## gberger (Jul 27, 2009)

I can't even begin to speculate, the only way to know is to either test the PSU or try a replacement.


----------



## AllieMunro (Oct 11, 2010)

how do you test the PSU? Multimeter? I know it gives power, I wonder though if its hicupping here and there


----------



## gberger (Jul 27, 2009)

Exactly, but I don't have that expertise.


----------



## AllieMunro (Oct 11, 2010)

So I ran Memtest Pro last night and I woke up to check to see if there was errors and there was many of them. This I find wierd as this is the third set of ram sticks. I decided to deal with it in the the am however my computer had BSOD during the night. I ran Mmetest while getting rdy for work and BSOD again.... PATTERN!! I ran it one more time, did my commute to work, called home to see the results and yes you got it, another BSOD! Alright I can finally duplicate these BSODS!

Ok so it looks like this is a RAM issue even though I don't know how. I have mushkin Silver Light DDR3 2X4 GB Sticks 1.5v in the machine right now. I will run memtest this afternoon again with them in the other unused slots to see if that makes a difference. 
Is there settings I should adjust first in the BIOs to adjust the ram voltage, speed etc. I know I can but the question is what should I change to mkae them more stable if indeed its the bios settings messin them up? If I can't solve it I will buy yet another set of ram, any suggestions on what to buy if I go this route?


----------



## AllieMunro (Oct 11, 2010)

I bought another stick of ram and the machine does not bluescreen anymore during memtest. I ran memtest on the other ram sticks in different slots and one of them showed 24 errors within 12 minutes. I junked it and ran the other with the new one. I didn't get any errors or bluescreens. So right now the memtest bluescreen is solved. I hope that that bluescreen was related to the others. If so I have solved this issue. Only time will tell of course. 
Hard to understand though how I could have gotten three sets of bad ram in a row? I wonder if my motherboard was ruining them? I am going to run memtest on that new stick of ram in each slot to see if anything happens.


----------



## gberger (Jul 27, 2009)

That is strange that three sets of ram were bad, unless they were all the same and the mfr just produced a bad lot. But yeah, highly unlikely! But glad to see that you are ok.


----------

